# Well Went To The Doctor



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Went to my New Doctor after he looked over all my records.

First thing got my weight. 262 pounds. Blood Pressure is great. Heart Rate great.

He he comes in says yes you have pain but you are functioning well with it. You are healthy as a horse. No sense in operating.

What about my weight? ??? You are solid, you are not having problems because of it? No. Don't worry!

Ok so carry on. I'm still watching my weight and working out.

rockpile


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

so i am wondering how tall you are and if that weight is spread all over your body or just in your gut? I believe continuing to work out is very important as a way to keep your pain from getting worse. My 60 year old brother who is wearing a 90 year old back says if he sits down long enough to watch a whole tv show he is really miserable when he tries to get up. We often find him raking the yard in the middle of the night because his back hurts from not moving around. sis


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

sisterpine said:


> so i am wondering how tall you are and if that weight is spread all over your body or just in your gut? I believe continuing to work out is very important as a way to keep your pain from getting worse. My 60 year old brother who is wearing a 90 year old back says if he sits down long enough to watch a whole tv show he is really miserable when he tries to get up. We often find him raking the yard in the middle of the night because his back hurts from not moving around. sis


I'm 5'10". Asked him about my Hernia and he basically told me not to worry about it.

I'm not flabby in any part.

rockpile


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Contrary to popular myth, obesity is not an independent risk factor for any disease, although excessive weight may aggravate some conditions like arthritis. And obese diabetics are often not in good control, but it's not the obesity that's the problem--it's the excessive calorie intake that allows you to become obese that's the problem. OTOH- obese pts have more trouble with anesthesia when they need surgery-- that's why a surgeon may delay operating until the pt loses weight.

And then there's the "obesity paradox": obese pts have a better survival record in certain diseases, like heart attack, than thin pts. Go figure. :nana:


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Well my Trainer reevaluated me. Checked my diet and exercise routine. Said I needed to eat more and cut back on my cardio workout. 

rockpile


----------

